# Medical Marijuana Cures Epilepsy



## 4thstreet1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Medical marijuana can be used as a possible remedy for the treatment of epilepsy. It has been found that marijuana has been acknowledged as a possible cure of epilepsy since 1000 B.C. 

I found an interesting article on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2016)

Im about to use it on my dog Buster,,our baby,,and i sure hope it helps.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2017)

4thstreet1 said:


> Medical marijuana can be used as a possible remedy for the treatment of epilepsy. It has been found that marijuana has been acknowledged as a possible cure of epilepsy since 1000 B.C.
> 
> I found an interesting article on this.



There is no cure for epilepsy, only treatment. After 55 years of having epilepsy, if cannabis could cure it, I'd be cured.


----------



## Snook (Mar 30, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Im about to use it on my dog Buster,,our baby,,and i sure hope it helps.


 
I just read on the Cannabist, that they are experimenting with MMJ help for Dogs. Let us know how it works out for ya!

Snook


----------



## rodriguezsmith (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, medical marijuana perfectly cures epilepsy. I got it from a licensed Cannabis Club in San Jose for my daughter and the results were outstanding. Thanks to the professional staff at the dispensary who recommended me the strain.

___________
Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2017)

What strain did you use Rod?


----------



## Cannapoop (Jun 7, 2021)

Epilepsy, including seizure disorders, is the fourth most common neurological disease. Medical marijuana for epilepsy treatment has been studied for years. Specifically, cannabidiol, a non-psychoactive component of marijuana, is effective at controlling and reducing occurrence of seizures. The fact that CBD has been proven effective for treatment-resistant types of epilepsy opens the door for thousands of people who previously were living with epilepsy without any way to manage their symptoms. They also found minimal adverse effects related to the CBD treatment, another positive note given the side-effects that accompany many existing medications. If you want to buy the Marijuna seeds, Cannapot is the best place for purchasing the seeds at very affordable prices.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Cannapot1 said:


> Epilepsy, including seizure disorders, is the fourth most common neurological disease. Medical marijuana for epilepsy treatment has been studied for years. Specifically, cannabidiol, a non-psychoactive component of marijuana, is effective at controlling and reducing occurrence of seizures. The fact that CBD has been proven effective for treatment-resistant types of epilepsy opens the door for thousands of people who previously were living with epilepsy without any way to manage their symptoms. They also found minimal adverse effects related to the CBD treatment, another positive note given the side-effects that accompany many existing medications. If you want to buy the Marijuna seeds, Cannapot is the best place for purchasing the seeds at very affordable prices.


is that your website?








						Marijuana Seeds Online - Cannapot Seedstore
					

Get highest quality regular genetics, feminized marijuana seeds, auto flowering plants manufactured by the best seed banks. Buy Marijuana seeds online at affordable price



					www.cannapot.com


----------

